# Holding a slingshot



## SlayerD (Nov 22, 2021)

I am right handed and it is more comfortable holding a slingshot with my right hand. But I read that if you are right handed use your left hand for the slingshot. So should I have to hold it with my left hand?


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Your eye dominance will be the most important factor. Most people find the most comfortable combination is to hold the frame in the hand opposite the dominate eye so when drawn the bands and pouch are below and in line with your line of sight.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Your dominant eye is usually the deciding factor.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Doesn't really matter as I can tell I myself am right handed but left eye dominant, so I've trained over the years for my day job to shoot everything with both eyes. Consistency is the key

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm right handed but left eye dominant so it's my right hand on the frame.


----------

